# Teichsanierung



## dexter_88 (7. Januar 2012)

hallo,

mir bietet sich nun nach langem suchen die möglichkeit einen teich zu pachten.

Daten zum teich:

ca. 0,5ha wasserfläche ringsherum bewaldet
zulauf über bach 

so an sich ein schöner teich nur jetzt zu dem problem:

der teich hat ca. 1,0-1,5m schlamm. (vom ablauf her gesehen) wenn ich ihn so anstauen würde, bekäme ich eine wassertiefe von max. 1,0metern und das ist mir zu wenig.

wie bekomme ich den schlamm am besten raus? der eigentümer sagte es wurde mal angefangen zu schlämmen nur der schlamm wäre so tief das man mit einem normalen bagger absaufen würde.

Schlammtiefe würde ich im laufe der woche noch mal messen.

wie würde ich den schlamm ohne bagger am besten heraus bekommen? und wie sieht es mit entsorgung aus?


----------



## husky (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Die frage interessiert mich auch, da Hänge ich mich mit an.


----------



## reticulatus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hi,

Möglichkeiten bleiben da nicht viele.

Eine wäre, wenn man alles per Spaten und Schubkarre rausholt, mit Freunden und Verwandten geht dies schneller als man denkt, mehrere die Schippen und andere , die die Schubkarrenb rausfahren und auslehren, zwischendurch mal wechseln.

So haben wir es bei einem Freund bewerkstelligt, den Schlamm ließ er abtransportieren.

Die effizientere Methode wäre, wenn man per Minibagger ausbaggert, allerdings sollte man ihn nur auf Schaltafeln oder Siebdruckplatten bewegen, so sinkt er nicht ein.
Den Schlamm müßte man dann selbst entsorgen oder von einer Firma abholen lassen, einfach so in die Pampas kippen würde ich ihn nicht, dies hat aber mehrere Gründe.

Eine Firma mit dem Ausbaggern beauftragen wäre wahrscheinlich das einfachste , aber auch teuerste Mittel, da sie zudem die Entsorgung des Schlamms mitübernehmen, hierzu würde ich mir von verschiedenen Firmen einen Kostenvoranschlag geben lassen.


----------



## Syntac (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Moin, bei der Schlammmenge kannste per Hand vergessen, wenn oben genannte Angaben stimmen, biste bei 5000 - 7500 cbm Schlamm. 
Auch nen Minibagger würde ich schnell wieder vergessen. 
Mit nem großen vom Rand her den Schlamm bis auf den Grund rausholen, dann kann er normaler Weise auch rein fahren. 
Wenn nicht, dann mit Sprengung auf dem Schlamm eine Fuhre machen, dann kannste auch gleich mit dem LKW rein. 
Musste ich bei mir so machen, da der Schlamm meines einen Teiches im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bodenlos war. 
Bilder davon gibts in nem anderen Forum, bzw. ein oder zwei auch hier glaube ich.


----------



## burhave (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Ich würde einfach mal Tine Wittler und ihre Jungs fragen|supergri


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

das was Syntac geschrieben hat ist leider dein Problem: für Handarbeit zu groß und für Bagger zu tief.
Ich habe Syntacs Fotos hier im Board gesehen, echte Schlammschlacht einzige Alternative währe ein Schwimmbagger(wurde mal bei uns im Kurpark eingesetzt). Preislich ist beides nicht billig.
Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:
sparen für Professionelle Sanierung
Den Teich in würde sterben lassen
alle Fische im Winter raus
Mit einen Bagger so dicht ran wie möglich und ein paar Kuhlen baggern

Ganz wichtig: einen Sandfang an deinen Einlauf bauen damit der Sediment Eintrag gestoppt wird.


----------



## dexter_88 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

also der teich wurde mal angefangen zu entschlammen aber wieder aufgegeben. nun liegt er ca. 4-5 jahre (wenns reicht) trocken. nur am auslauf ist etwas wasser der ganze rest ist leer.

demzufolge sindauch keine fische drin.

an wen kann ich mich wenden wegen bodenprobe ob im teich nun faulschlamm oder nährschlamm ist. wegen der entsorgungskosten, weil nährschlamm als erdaushub zählt wie ich das mal gelesen habe und faulschlamm eben als sondermüll.


----------



## dexter_88 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

hab hier im forum noch etwas geschaut und folgenden beitrag gefunden:

Heidechopper: "Vorausgesetzt, der Weiher  hat einen Ablauf-Mönch mit 2 (!) Bretterlagen. Die sind wichtig. Das  Ablaufgitter in der vorderen Bretterreihe unten halb im Schlamm anordnen  und so den Ablauf von unten erzwingen. (Das Wasser läuft unten in den  Mönch, steigt zwischen den Bretterreihen hoch und läuft oben über; dabei  zieht es peu-a-peu den Schlamm mit.
Es sollte aber reichlich Durchfluss da sein! Auf diese Art und Weise kannst Du in 1-2 Jahren zwischen 0,5 und 1 Meter  mehr Wassertiefe erreichen, da der übrige Schlamm nach und nach  nachrutscht. Ich habe so was schon einmal mit einem wesentlich größeren Weiher gemacht."

klingt gut aber kann ich mir ne vorstellen. Der Mönch mit 2 Brettern wäre bei mir auch gegeben. aber keine ahnung wie das funtionieren soll?!


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

dexter_88
auf der Art soll der Schlamm aus den Teich gespült werden zum Leidwesen aller unterhalb deines Teiches.
Dies ist Illegal und kann Schadensersatz und Strafen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## dexter_88 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

nagut da lassen wir das thema mit dem ausspülen...


----------



## Waxdick (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hallo

Mein Vorschlag: Teich von einer Fachfirma mit dem Bagger entschlammen lassen. Mit dem richtigen Gerät kann man fast überall hineinfahren. Um teure Transportkosten zu vermeiden sollten ortsansässige Landwirte den Schlamm auf ihre Felder ausbringen.
Die Kosten für die Entschlammgung mit der Pacht verrechnen lassen.
Hat bei uns mit 2ha und 50cm Schlamm bestens funktioniert. 
Die Landwirte schwärmen noch heute von dem fruchtbarem Schlamm.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## dexter_88 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

klar stimmt schon mit den landwirten aber bei uns wollen die auch einen nachweis haben ob faul oder nährschlamm. wenn es nährschlamm ist würde sie einen teil nehmen.

mal sehen wenn ich es schaffe stell ich in den nächsten 2-3 tagen mal bider von teich rein.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Nährschlamm?? Noch nit gehört.

Es gibt nur den Unterschied zwischen Teichschlamm und Klärschlamm aus einem Klärwerk!

Teichschlamm kann ohne bedenken auf Felder gefahren werden, wogegen der Klärschlamm mit giftigen Schwermetallen belastet sein kann.


----------



## dexter_88 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

also hab mich vorher mal etwas belesen auch in diesem forum.

und da wurde gemeint es gibt nährschlamm und faulschlamm. 

Ich versuche es mal wiederzugeben was da stand.

"Nährschlamm kann bedenkenlos auf felder o.ä. gegeben werden da es ein guter dünger ist...    ...faulschlamm hingegen ist sticktoff oder so belastet und zählt als sondermüll ähnlich wie klärschlamm..."

naja egal.

zumindest muss ich noch paar angaben korriegieren.

Gewässergröße 0,16ha optisch und verglichen mit einem anderen gewässer viel größer

und bei der begehung gestern habe ich festhestellt, es sind ca. 50cm schlamm im durchschnitt drin. das ist machbar.

Hingegen dem was mir der verpächter sagte, es geht bis ins bodenlose.

konnte problemlos mit gummistiefeln einigermaßen durchlaufen, wird aber nochmal mit wathose getestet.


----------



## Syntac (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Wenn Du mit den Gummistiefeln dort laufen kannst, kann noch lange nicht der Bagger fahren. 
Wie bereits erwähnt, bei mir kam kein fester Grund (auch nach 2,50 unter der Tiefe vom Mönch nicht). 
Da mussten wir erst eine Straße mit Schroppen bauen... Wohlgemerkt, nur dass der Bagger fahren kann (wir habens dann aber gleich so gemacht, dass die LKW`s auch rein können, um nicht den Schlamm mehrfach umsetzen zu müssen). 
Die "Straße" war ungefähr 1,5m dick, war sozusagen schwimmend verlegt 
Dementsprechend hat die auch bei jeder Fuhre geschaukelt ohne Ende. 
Aber zum Glück hatte mein Baggerfahrer und die Jungs mit den LKW`s gute Nerven. 
ich setz Dir mal paar Bilder rein...


----------



## Syntac (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

ach ja, die Raupe die da im Hintergrund stand hatten wir versenkt. Wollten zuerst wenigstens im Randbereich den Schlamm nach vorne schieben.


----------



## Tschiko (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

das nenn ich mal abgesoffen |rolleyes


----------



## Syntac (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

das war noch der kontrollierte Teil^^


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@dexter88

Zitat:Nährschlamm kann bedenkenlos auf felder o.ä. gegeben werden da es ein  guter dünger ist...    ...faulschlamm hingegen ist sticktoff oder so  belastet und zählt als sondermüll ähnlich wie klärschlamm..."

Stickstoff ist auch (ja der) Dünger !


----------



## M@D_M@X (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

würde dir empfehlen geh mal mit einem kalten bierchen zu einem landwirt in deiner gegend ( muss ein großes Güllefass haben) und sprech den drauf an ob er nicht mal was zeit hätte! haben so einen teich von 80 cm schlamm befreit und der es hat super geklappt. mussten den schlamm gut aufschwämmen und nach schieben damit keine luft ins fass gezogen wird.


----------



## rotrunna (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

meinst du eine biogasanlage?


----------



## dexter_88 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

schöne bilder...

denk mal werd je nach wetterlage in 2-3 wochen mal am wochenende mit paar leute anfangen per hand zu schlemmen und schauen wies aussieht. wenn wirklich nur 50cm schlamm drin sind bekomm ich die ringsherum unter. falls es doch mehr sein sollte muss ich mal einen bagger mieten und damit schlemmen.

denke mal das ich am we mal paar bilder gemacht habe die ich hochladen kann.
aber ein kumpel meinte es sollte nicht all zu schwer werden den teich wieder auf vorderman zu bringen.


----------



## dexter_88 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @dexter88
> 
> Zitat:Nährschlamm kann bedenkenlos auf felder o.ä. gegeben werden da es ein  guter dünger ist...    ...faulschlamm hingegen ist sticktoff oder so  belastet und zählt als sondermüll ähnlich wie klärschlamm..."
> 
> Stickstoff ist auch (ja der) Dünger !



wie gesagt hab das nur wiedergegeben was ich gelesen habe. und da hieß es wenn der schlamm stickstoff belastet ist zählt er als faulschlamm. kann natürlich auch sein das sich da jemand geirrt hat.


----------



## Pollack 10 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hallo Dexter,
den Optimismus deines Kumpels in allen Ehren!Du solltest mit ihm mal 1 Tag von Hand entschlammen und dann beurteilen, ob das Projekt sich problemlos realisieren läßt. Bei der Menge von 5000-7500 m³ sind das ungefähr 60000-90000 Schubkarren!!!Ich habe so etwas mit einem kleineren Teich gemacht und fast 2 Jahre gebraucht. Nie wieder!!
Es gibt übrigens auch Spezialfirmen für Teichbau, die Raupen und Bagger mit überdimensionierten Ketten einsetzen, welche auch bei schwierigen Bodenverhältnissen nicht oder nur wenig einsinken.
Helmut


----------



## snofla (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@Dexter

bleib mal bei den Bauern in deiner Gegend, gibt es in der Nähe vom Teich einen Acker?

Wenn ja, viele Landwirte haben eine Güllepumpe (hinterm Traktor), leihe dir diese aus samt Traktor..............

Da der Teich über einen Zulauf verfügt stellst du dich samt Trecker und Pumpe in den Teich, am Auslasser der Pumpe schraubst du nun ne Leitung an die bis aufs Feld geht.

Jetzt lässt du Wasser in den Teich, dabei ist darauf zu achten nicht zu viel Wasser reinlaufen zu lassen (Verhätlniss Wasser 1/3 Schlamm 2/3). Die Pumpen sind so stark das sie das Wasserschlammgemisch rauspusten auf den Acker und der Landwirt es mit nem Grubber oder Fräse verarbeiten kann.


----------



## beerchen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@snofla
Schöne Gedanken, aber den Landwirt möchte ich sehen der das zulässt. Keine Chance! Wie will er den Schlamm denn auf dem Acker verteilen. Mit selbständiger Verteilung ist da nichts, der Modder bleibt liegen und das Wasser läuft wech. Außerdem, wer soll denn den Schlauch festhalten wo die Plörre raus kommt :q

lg Jörg


----------



## beerchen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Bleiben wir aber mal bei den Landwirten.
Nimm Proben, wenn die ok sind such Dir einen oder zwei .....
Landwirte. (Industie)Frontlader hat heute fast jeder. Damit eine Schräge runter zum Boden des Teiches buddeln. Nach und nach mim Frontlader das Ding ausbuddeln und den Schlamm mit Miststreuern auf den Äckern verteilen.
Wenn der Schlamm "gut" ist sollten sich dafür wohl Bauern finden lassen. Wär auch ne Tolle Aktion für die Landjugend, abends dann ne geile Grillparty 
Aber rechne dann mal mit mehreren Grillparty´s :q

lg Jörg

PS: Gibt auch genug Unternehmer, die sich auf die Entsorgung von Klärschlämmen spezialisiert haben. Vielleicht können die Dir auch bei der Entsorgung weiter helfen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Zitat: dexter88
wie gesagt hab das nur wiedergegeben was ich gelesen habe. und da hieß  es wenn der schlamm stickstoff belastet ist zählt er als faulschlamm.  kann natürlich auch sein das sich da jemand geirrt hat.         


Natürlich kannst du den Teichschlamm als Faulschlamm gleichstellen, nur nicht mit Klärschlamm(aus Kläranlagen).
Was ist Faulschlamm? Faulschlamm (Teichschlamm) ist der Schlamm der sich am Teichboden durch abgestorbene Pflanzen,Migroorganismen,Plankton und evtl. durch Futterreste bildet. Da aber bei einer bestimmt Schlammdicke kein Sauerstoff in den unteren Schichten des Schlammes kommt bildet sich bei ungünstigen bedingungen Schweffelwasserstoff und der richt modrig (Faulschlamm). In dem Moment aber der Schlamm mit Sauerstoff in Berührung kommt(wird ausgebaggert) ist er durch den Stickstoffgehalt ein Dünger.
Stickstoff bringen die Bauern auch als die blauen Düngerkügelchen aus.

Am einfachsten zu vergleichen wie ein Komposthaufen im Garten!

Ich hoffe das ich es so einigermassen einfach erklärt habe.


----------



## snofla (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*



beerchen schrieb:


> @snofla
> Schöne Gedanken, aber den Landwirt möchte ich sehen der das zulässt. Keine Chance! Wie will er den Schlamm denn auf dem Acker verteilen. Mit selbständiger Verteilung ist da nichts, der Modder bleibt liegen und das Wasser läuft wech. Außerdem, wer soll denn den Schlauch festhalten wo die Plörre raus kommt :q
> 
> lg Jörg



hab nix von selbständiger Verteilung geschrieben

 wo ist das Problem............ mit nem Schieber am Industrielader und nem Grubber oder Fräse hinten dran durchaus machbar.

Was das festhalten vom Schlauch angeht wofür haben Landwirte Gewichtssteine, |bigeyes|bigeyes  damit wird der Schlauch (Gülleschlauch) fixiert.

Wir habens gemacht und es hat funktioniert :g


----------



## Pollack 10 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hallo Snofla,
im Eingangspost hat Dexter geschrieben, das der Teich seit mindestens 4-5Jahren bereits trocken liegt!!Ich glaube kaum, das der Schlamm bei einer geschätzten Stärke von 1-1,5 m schnell so verflüssigt werden kann um abgepumpt zu werden. Selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte stellt das abpumpen von ca. 5000 - 7500 m³ eine riesen Aktion dar,welche   nicht mal eben in ein paar Stunden erledigt ist.

Helmut


----------



## snofla (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@Helmut

in Post 14 von TE steht geschätzte 0,5 Meter tiefer Schlamm.................???

Desweiteren habe ich auch nicht gesagt das es nur ne paar Stunden dauert, und bei den Regen der letzten Tage sollte es wohl schon ein bissel eingeschlammt sein.


----------



## Jagst-Carp (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*



dexter_88 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mir bietet sich nun nach langem suchen die möglichkeit einen teich zu pachten.
> 
> ...



Hi 
nach dem der Schlamm von Behörde untersuchen lassen musstest kommt eventuell ne entsorgung für Bauern als Dünger in frage ,wenn der Schlamm nicht verwendet werden kann Sondermüll und das kostet..............#t


----------



## dexter_88 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

hallo, so wie gesagt nun die bilder.

hab mit rot eingezeichnet wie in etwa die teich grenze geht. wird auf der einen seite von der wiese begrenz.

so noch mal zu den daten:

Wasserfläche ca. 1700qm
Schlamm ca. 30-60cm

vorherige angaben waren von verpächter.

denk mal mit schubkarre und paar freunden wirds klappen an 2-3 wochenenden zu entschlemmen. bzw. wird noch ein bagger gemietet. schlamm bekomm ich zum großenteil im dazu gehörigen waldstück unter, um löcher und große unebenheiten zu beseitigen.


----------



## dexter_88 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

ps. die kleinen bäume im teich müssen auch noch entfernt werden

werd alle hier im forum auf dem laufenden halten wie weit ich mit der sanierung bin.

damit alle sehen wie man sowas stück für stück macht


werde die woche noch paar bilder einstellen wies aktuell aussieht nach dem ablassen


----------



## dexter_88 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

hab am samstag den wasserstand etwas gesenkt und siehe da allen vermutungen entgegen kamen paar schleien zum vorschein.

ein paar 7 stk. hab ich gefangen bekommen sind aber noch paar drin.

wie kann ich die erstmal vernüftig hältern damit ich die im herbst wieder als besatz nutzen kann?

hab sie erst mal im aquarium in der wohnung stehen.

Größe ca. 3-7cm auch die die noch drin sind


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Die kannst du im Aqurium Überwintern.

Aber mit Schaufel und Schuppkarre entlanden, na dann viel Spass.:q


----------



## Tilman (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Da stehen doch ein paar Bäumchen ringsum.

Ich würde mir einen Schlammschlitten basteln und den mit einem Flaschenzug, wenn er voll ist, aus dem Teich ziehen.
Das spart schonmal etwas Kraft und auch Aufwand (für Schubkarren müsstest Du ja auch Bohlen (Holzbohlen, nicht Dieter Bohlen ! ) verlegen)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*



> Wasserfläche ca. 1700qm
> Schlamm ca. 30-60cm
> 
> denk mal mit schubkarre und paar freunden wirds klappen an *2-3 wochenenden* zu entschlemmen.



Hmmm, mal überschlagen, 1700m² mit sagen wir mal 0,5m Schlamm, macht ~ 850m³ Schlamm, also ~ 850.000l Schlamm.

In ne Schubkarre optimistisch geschätzt 85l, macht dann ~ 10.000 Schubkarren. Jede Schubkarre 10min, sind dann ~1700h. 
Ihr seid jung, also 10h am Tag arbeiten, seid ihr in schlappen 170 Tagen fertig..... also macht schonmal Urlaub.

Oder hab ich da nen bösen Denkfehler drin???


----------



## dexter_88 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@tilman

also holzbohlen hab ich ca. 5 stück â 4meter da
das würde gehen.

@keine_ahnung

hast keinen denkfehler stimmt deine rechnung.

klar ist viel arbeit aber denke mal mit paar kumpels wirds schon werden. soll ja nicht gleich morgen fertig sein.

denk mal wenn alles gut laufen sollte denke ich mal das ich september bzw. oktober fertig bin. 

wenn es so klappt wie gedacht kann ich im herbst gleich besetzen.


ja und die bäume die drin sind werden ausgegraben von der wurzel getrennt und die stämmchen als uferbefestigung genutzt.

hab auch im dazu gehörigen waldstück noch paar bäume die fallen könnten für die ufer befestigung falls die im teich nicht reichen.

die schleien sind jetzt in einem 60liter becken aber wie ich gesehen habe sind noch einige im wasser drin. kann ja nicht 20 fische oder mehr im aquarium unterbringen. 

was könnte ich noch als hälterbecken bis in den herbst nutzen?


----------



## rotrunna (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Das kostet dich dann nur ein paar Kisten Bier, viel Schweiß und Zeit.

Deine Freundin wird sich freuen, weil du dann nach mehreren Wochen mit einem gestählten Körper nach Hause kommst.

Viel Erfolg und Freude mit deinem Teich


----------



## dexter_88 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@rotrunna

sie war ja schon begeistert als sie das ganze grundstück gesehen hat. sie dachte es sieht schlimmer aus.

ja wird einige kisten bier kosten und auch einiges an zeit aber nach langer suche was gefunden und das fast vor der haustür...


----------



## snofla (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

achte mal drauf ob nicht auch noch große Schleien drinne sind.........wenns bei 20 kleinen bleibt sollte das machbar sein..................Regentonne ect.


----------



## dexter_88 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

also große sind keine drin, ist sehr klares wasser und die würde man sehen, bei den kleinen ist aber ein problem.

denke mal die sind von einem teich der ca. 300-500 meter weiter oben ist durch den ablauf gemacht.


----------



## snofla (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

@dexter 88

hier mal zwei Pics von ner Abfischung im November bei uns im Stadtgraben.........

Wassertiefe noch 15 cm -25 cm Schlammtiefe ca 60 cm

die Schleien sitzen oft im Schlamm, so das man sie kaum bemerkt...........das selbe Erlebniss hatten wir vorletztes Jahr in einem Teich den wir abfischten dort warens 80 cm Schlamm

hier die pics vom Abfischen des Stadtgrabens.............man achte auf die Größe der Fische und die Schlammtiefe


http://img840.*ih.us/img840/8821/dsc00374web.jpg

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/8462/dsc00379web.jpg​
Erlaubniss zur Veröffentlichung der Bilder liegt vor


----------



## Pollack 10 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hallo Dexter, 
habe bisher nichts mehr zu der Aktion gehört.
Kleiner Tip, der Schlamm ist jetzt wahrscheinlich komplett durchgefroren, d.h. nicht mehr flüssig! Jetzt kann man mit einer Raupe das ganze rausschieben. Sie Gefahr das diese versinkt ist zur Zeit auch wesentlich geringer. 
Ich habe das mit sehr gutem Erfolg bei meinem Teich praktiziert ohne das der Teichboden ( Ton ) beschädigt wurde.
Die Bäume würden bei dieser Methode direkt mit beseitigt.
Die Entfernung des Gehölzes nach dem 28.2. könnte zu Problemen führen. ( Naturschutz )

Helmut


----------



## dexter_88 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

naja nun nach den sibirischen temperaturen die wir hatten ging nichts weiter vorwärts,

bin am überlegen mir einen radlader zu mieten um damit den schlamm zu entfernen. aber denke mal auch wenn es wieder tauen sollte und der schlamm weich wird, sinkt der bagger nicht ein, weil es wurde ja schonmal mit einem bagger angefangen zu schlemmen und der stand im teich


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hi schau dir mal das an http://www.alles-fisch.at/shop/schlixx-plus.html
Wir haben damit gute Erfolge bei den Versuchen erzielt. 
Ist auf alle Fälle erheblich günstiger als ausbaggern und beim baggern weißt du auch nicht ob du nicht doch irgendwelche Schadstoffe im Schlamm hast und du den dann teuer entsorgen musst.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## dexter_88 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

hab schon von so nem mittel gehört. 

also den ausgebaggerten schlamm bekomm ich zum großteil auf den grundstück unter.

mal sehen wie es mit bodenprobe aussieht.

an wen kann man sich dies bezüglich wenden?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Ich sage dir bescheid wenn ich weiß wo unserer Obergewässerwart das her hat - aber soweit ich informiert bin haben wir da her wo der Link hinführt. Ich sage dir die Tage Bescheid.

Aber funktioniert wirklich gut, es gibt Schlixx und Schlixx plus bei deiner Menge Schlamm brauchst du Schlixx plus. Das haben wir auch genommen weil es bei uns ähnlich ausgesehen hat wie bei dir. Wir werden das jetzt hier : http://www.meinangelverein.de/2/ang...7602-2b89-47f4-b209-07d28f664847&theme=verein
und hier: 
http://www.meinangelverein.de/2/ang...5017-6386-4808-9cb7-c22f8f46e6b3&theme=verein

großflächig einsetzen. Im letzten Jahr haben wir erst einmal ein paar Versuche gemacht


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hier die Adresse wo wir das herhaben:


Linn - Gerätebau GmbH
Mescheder Str. 37
57368 Lennestadt
Tel: 02721 - 3240
oder info@linn-gerätebau.de 

Petri


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Das oben ist nur die E-Mail Adresse !

Hier die Indernet Adresse: Nur auf Flyer Klicken !

http://www.linn.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=103&Itemid=213&lang=de


----------



## schumi9 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teichsanierung*

Hallo,

warum nicht direkt einkaufen ? http://www.soell-fischzucht.de
Bisher gabs von denen auch die Anwendungsempfehlung in Verbindung mit einer Wasseranalyse. 
2 Sachen die nicht ganz einfach sind: einmal der Preis und dann die Umgestaltung des Gewässers, weil das geht nicht so aprupt wie beim baggern. 

Gruß vom schumi


----------

